# Error - 0x81030120 in Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.1



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have a Lumia 640 with Windows 10 Insider and I've done the Interop Unlock following the guide but I still can not install .appx or  .xap via the Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.1 because appears the Error - 0x81030120. How I can fix it?


----------



## megasounds (Feb 7, 2016)

dooz96 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a Lumia 640 with Windows 10 Insider and I've done the Interop Unlock following the guide but I still can not install .appx or  .xap via the Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.1 because appears the Error - 0x81030120. How I can fix it?

Click to collapse



What kind of appx or xap are you trying to deploy ?
did you try the "Windows Phone Application Deployment *8.0*" version ??

can you post the appx or xap file so we can test for you


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

megasounds said:


> What kind of appx or xap are you trying to deploy ?
> did you try the "Windows Phone Application Deployment *8.0*" version ??
> 
> can you post the appx or xap file so we can test for you

Click to collapse



CustomPFD and WPTweaker. 
The problem may stem from the fact that I have Windows 10 on my computer?

EDIT: Not even work with Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.0


----------



## megasounds (Feb 7, 2016)

dooz96 said:


> CustomPFD and WPTweaker.
> The problem may stem from the fact that I have Windows 10 on my computer?
> 
> EDIT: Not even work with Windows Phone Application Deployment 8.0

Click to collapse



first i want to ask you if there is win10 of win8.1 on your phone.
If its win8.1  try this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...1-2016-permanently-interop-unlock-wp-t3283516


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

megasounds said:


> first i want to ask you if there is win10 of win8.1 on your phone.
> If its win8.1  try this
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...1-2016-permanently-interop-unlock-wp-t3283516

Click to collapse



On my phone there's win10.


----------



## titi66200 (Feb 7, 2016)

Your phone is not Interop Unlock.


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Your phone is not Interop Unlock.

Click to collapse



Why not? I used Jailbreak Tool following the guide


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

someone else can help me?


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 7, 2016)

dooz96 said:


> someone else can help me?

Click to collapse



Be sure to install  Windows Device Recovery Tool and connect the phone so that all the necessary drivers are installed.


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Be sure to install  Windows Device Recovery Tool and connect the phone so that all the necessary drivers are installed.

Click to collapse



Now I've got another error - timeout... .-.


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 7, 2016)

dooz96 said:


> Now I've got another error - timeout... .-.

Click to collapse



Keep the phone open, disable the lockscreen.


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 7, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> Keep the phone open, disable the lockscreen.

Click to collapse



I know but it doesn't work...

EDIT: I might have done something wrong with Root Tool?


----------



## firmaal16 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm sure you have update the extra&info. Don't update extras&info in order to interop unlock your w10m. Even the root tool said success, but actually it don't. Try hardreset your device, and don't update extra&info like i said before.


----------



## doo_Z (Feb 8, 2016)

firmaal16 said:


> I'm sure you have update the extra&info. Don't update extras&info in order to interop unlock your w10m. Even the root tool said success, but actually it don't. Try hardreset your device, and don't update extra&info like i said before.

Click to collapse



Sure? The problem with extra&info there wasn't just with Windows Phone 8.1?


----------



## firmaal16 (Feb 8, 2016)

dooz96 said:


> Sure? The problem with extra&info there wasn't just with Windows Phone 8.1?

Click to collapse



Yes, that's the problem. Hardreset and don't update the extras&info. I use lumia 920 w10m build 10586.71


----------



## joaozittoo (Aug 26, 2021)

Same with me... i have a lot of Xap to install but that MFKING error still showing


----------

